

Amazon Machine Learning vs. Google Prediction API (and Competitors) - louisdorard
http://www.louisdorard.com/blog/machine-learning-apis-comparison

======
byoung2
Do any of these services give you any insight into what variable drove the
decision? I get that they can tell you the target variable (e.g. these people
are likely to buy), but can they tell me that the age and gender fields had a
higher correlation than income or education?

~~~
louisdorard
Most of them can. I have a doubt for Google Prediction, need to check... Also
with BigML you get a decision tree model which allows to "explain" predictions
with a list of decisions based on the values of the fields (see #3 on
[https://bigml.com/features](https://bigml.com/features)).

~~~
byoung2
That's good to know...I'm preparing a data set to test them now.

------
louisdorard
Have you guys been able to try both and compare them?

